
American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors with Ukrainian Firmware (2017) - EndXA
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xykkkd/why-american-farmers-are-hacking-their-tractors-with-ukrainian-firmware
======
avmich
I wonder if such software market exist for non-farmers equipment, like Teslas,
other modern passenger cars etc.

